# Gear advice needed please!



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Folks.
I am going on this event https://www.timelineevents.org/product.php/494
A morning on a boat to photograph HSL 102 a WWII RAF Rescue Launch through the London Camera Exchange.
I have never done anything like this and I have no idea if I’ll need an EF-S10-22mm or a 100-400mm! I don’t know if I want to carry all my gear on board just in case!
If anyone has done anything like this (or maybe this event) any guidance you can give will be gratefully received.
Don’t worry it may be Sony sponsored but I have no intentions of defecting!  I will happily accept their free SD card though!

Edit. 
I did check and was told I could bring Canon gear, I’m glad I got on the LCE/Sony sponsored trip as the next day it is over twice the price. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 3, 2018)

I have shot a lot of yacht racing. For a trip like this I'd take the 70-200 on a FF sensor, nothing else. Depeniding on the time of day I'd use a polarizer. The spray will get everywhere so if you are using your own gear I'd wipe it all down with a rag soaked in white vinegar then clean water afterwards. Don't expect to change lenses, especially with your own gear. unless the chase boat has an enclosed interior. If you can fashion a spray cover from a bin bag to keep the worst of the spray off the gear.

Shoot wide/loose and expect to crop, often quite heavily, to get horizons level, framing a moving boat from another moving boat is not easy, anticipate the action as it crosses your wake and the remember a wake has two waves, don't chimp the first and miss the second! It's very easy to forget portrait orientation shots yet they are often the ones that sell because they fit publication requirements well.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 3, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I am going on this event https://www.timelineevents.org/product.php/494
> A morning on a boat to photograph HSL 102 a WWII RAF Rescue Launch through the London Camera Exchange.
> I have never done anything like this and I have no idea if I’ll need an EF-S10-22mm or a 100-400mm! I don’t know if I want to carry all my gear on board just in case!
> ...



Hey Graham

I think that the 10-22 may be a bit short for this outing. If you are going to do some static shots the 10-22 would be perfect. I recommend a dry bag and a rain cover for your gear which you can get rather cheaply.

On the other hand, if you feel like you can get up and running with their camera offerings, it would be well worth trying. Use both systems- great way to compare results without outside bias.

Have fun, post pics.

Scott


----------



## LDS (Sep 3, 2018)

With all that sea spray, I'd use the Sony on loan... 

Could you ask how far the boat will be from you on her passes? A 10-22 looks to me a bit too short, unless taking shots of the boat standing still nearby. IMHO a18-55/24-70 and a 100-400 should give you enough options.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2018)

Graham
At the risk of being blackballed, a Sony RX10MIV 24-600mm would seem perfect for this occasion.......


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2018)

I would shoot with the Sony gear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi LDS, Alan, Don. 
Thanks for the thoughts. 
Re Sony gear, I wouldn’t want to spoil the photo opportunity by shooting with unfamiliar gear, I’m reasonably competent with my gear but I would be lost with something without the familiar Canon interface!  
I suspect after the water resistance test that went around a while back showing the lack of protection of the Sony camera bottom plate they will keep spray to a minimum. 
I haven’t received the information on the event yet re meeting location, time etc, not sure I’d get a response to questions but I could try asking, in an ideal situation we might be able to request pass distances etc. 
I think I will take 2 bodies with a 24-105 on one and a 100-400 on the other and stuff my OpTech rain covers in a pocket just in case!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2018)

I was assuming that if they were providing Sony gear to try, that they would also give some time and instructor(s) to let you familiarize yourself with the gear.....


----------



## Kit. (Sep 3, 2018)

Ask what gear they will provide. Bring similar Canon gear for "comparison/"backup. Shoot both.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Don. 
It is a 3 hour session, I’m doubtful that I could grasp a peculiar operating system in 3 days let alone 3 hours! I think it is more for Sony shooters to try different / new gear. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> I was assuming that if they were providing Sony gear to try, that they would also give some time and instructor(s) to let you familiarize yourself with the gear.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Kit. 
Might be an idea, I guess the Sony gear has a green box ‘idiot’ mode I could use. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit. said:


> Ask what gear they will provide. Bring similar Canon gear for "comparison/"backup. Shoot both.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi PBD.
Thanks for that, some very useful advice. Yes there is a covered cabin for stowing gear and changing lenses and there is tea / coffee! I have an OpTech rain cover which I am taking, I also have a ‘bundle’ of thin rubber bands on the hood to hold the rain cover in place, it has a drawstring but tends to slide down the hood so the band bundle just stops that. 
I also have a camo coat for the 100-400 which will add some protection! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Scott. 
I think I will see if I can have a go with some of the gear, there is limited availability of gear to borrow so I will not deprive someone serious about testing the Sony gear with a view to buy etc. 
As I mention in my reply to PBD I have a cover for the camera. 
I now know that the 10-22 will be too wide, I do start to worry early but I now have information from the organisers, they actually recommend that 24 to 400mm should cover all bases. 
Thanks to all who responded with help, and some good advice sprinkled with a touch of humour! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> I think I will see if I can have a go with some of the gear, there is limited availability of gear to borrow so I will not deprive someone serious about testing the Sony gear with a view to buy etc.
> As I mention in my reply to PBD I have a cover for the camera.
> I now know that the 10-22 will be too wide, I do start to worry early but I now have information from the organisers, they actually recommend that 24 to 400mm should cover all bases.
> ...


I agree with the comments about not needing the 10-22..... You have to get awful close to a large boat for 24mm to not be enough width... This picture is at 24mm and from about 30 feet away.... You are not going to get that close to a moving boat, plus your target is a lot smaller....


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Great way to make a point, nice shot too. 
Looks like kit will be 24-105 and 100-400, not sure which body I will put each lens on but there is a cabin for lens changes so if I get it wrong I can swap around! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Great way to make a point, nice shot too.
> Looks like kit will be 24-105 and 100-400, not sure which body I will put each lens on but there is a cabin for lens changes so if I get it wrong I can swap around!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Probably superfluous advice... but do put the 24-105 on a FF body! If you _are _able to get a bit closer you can get really dramatic pictures (boats in spray...) at 24mm FF, where 24mm on crop would already 'flatten' the image (~40mm eq)
I'm with privatebydesign on tele choice especially if you're using it on crop - then 70-200 is likely to be the best (if it gets a bit choppy you won't be able to even get anything relevant in frame at 400mm on crop). On FF 100-400 could be useful if the weather is cooperating 
Yust my 2ct's... Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks for your thoughts, the 24-105 pretty much lives on the 1Ds and that was going to be my starting point, it seems that I will be able to safely take both the 70-200 and 100-400 as there is internal dry storage to leave a lens. 
Thanks for your 2ct’s! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for all the input. 
As promised some shots, these are the first few shareable from hundreds and hundreds of shots! I’m sure I will bore you with some more but I am at Goodwood for the Revival so not much time to play with photos at the moment. 



SE0A2824_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A2866_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A2904_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice shots, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice, what focal lengths were most used?


----------

